# Another Pizza on the Akorn Jr.



## damascusmaker (Feb 28, 2018)

It was as good as it looks!
Tried to show link to youtube video but failed.


----------



## damascusmaker (Feb 28, 2018)

OK, link worked in Firefox but not in Safari


----------



## motocrash (Feb 28, 2018)

Wow! What was the temp in the Akorn jr ?


----------



## damascusmaker (Feb 28, 2018)

Not sure about temp. Start with full chimney of lump. Say 550 going on but the cold 1/4 inch plate and pizza make for a good drop. It all works out in about 15 to 20 minutes. At one time I was looking at the UUNI and Roccbox, but now I'm quite satisfied with what is going on with the Akorns, for the kind heavier topping pizza I like. Just raising the plate up in the dome on some broken bricks has made a huge difference in browning the tops.


----------



## cansmoke (Mar 1, 2018)

Good thing smell-o-vision not created yet or I would be drooling.  LOoks tasty


----------



## damascusmaker (Mar 1, 2018)

Thanks cansmoke, Yeah pizza with smoke is something special.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 1, 2018)

That is one good looking pizza!
That Acorn is a pizza making machine!
Al


----------



## damascusmaker (Mar 1, 2018)

Thanks Al,
Yeah, this one was real close to a perfect pizza for me.


----------

